# How many more fish could I get



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok, new to the whole fish thing. The 55 gallon with the RB and pleco is easy to take care of. I also have a 10 gallon for my son with 10 neon tetras and 5 other 1" tetras. Wanted to go to a 20 gallon since it will fit on the bottom of my stand where the 10 is now. Guy at the lsf told me that even if I go to a 20 I can't add anymore fish! That doesn't make any sense to me since it will be twice the amount of water!

Can anyone give me some advice. The kid loves to watch the fish and I wanted to pick up some Tiger Barbs since they swim in a tight pack. How many could I throw in the tank if I went to a 20? I don't want to overload it and don't want to stress the fish out by overdoing the bioload.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

reason being you're already overstocked for the tank you're in. the rule is 1" of slim bodied fish per gallon of water. by having 10 neons (at least 10 inches right there) and five 1" other tetras (5 inches) you're overstocked for the 10 gallon......

HOWEVER, i'd be hesitant to overstock the 20.... so if you're going to add ANYTHING try to stay UNDER 5" of fish... like 3-4" max. which can limit your options. maybe like a shoal of 3 corydorus catfish- panda variety. they make nice little cleanup crews.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sorry tinkerbelle but the 1" per gallon rule isnt a good rule... at all









I would say you are pretty stocked for fish though. maybe something like some ottos, a few pygmy corys, and maybe a ram


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I had 6 tigers in a 10g.If I were you I would get around 10.Tiger barbs are sick.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

no no no only get ten if u get rid of some of the other ones.. yeah but u could get some corys or get a 29 gal tank and get some tigers... if thats an option.

ahhh i just say get another 55 come on what s another 35 gallons. lol


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Assuming that you want to keep the other fish I would personally go with 6 or 7 tiger barbs.


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> no no no only get ten if u get rid of some of the other ones.. yeah but u could get some corys or get a 29 gal tank and get some tigers... if thats an option.
> 
> ahhh i just say get another 55 come on what s another 35 gallons. lol


 Got a 75 sitting outside on the porch, but I have to figure out how to get the scratches out of the front glass. Picked it up for $50 but it was used for a turtle!


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

anubis said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > no no no only get ten if u get rid of some of the other ones.. yeah but u could get some corys or get a 29 gal tank and get some tigers... if thats an option.
> ...


 why can't you turn the tank around, and put the front at the back with a piece of drifwood covering the scratch?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah cover the scratches with cunningly displayed decor! Thats what I did, I bought my 75 very cheap it was home to an Iguana! Make the worst side the back and cover bits at the front with foreground decorations. Mine still has a few scratches that look bad, only when the lights on, I just ignore them!

And yes the 10 is a wee bit overstocked, the guy at the fish store was actualling giving some sound advice. Makes a change!

Fire up that 75!


----------

